
Ask HN: What is your ultimate dream job? - bsvalley
What is your ultimate dream job? It could be anything you can think of: &quot;VP of AI at Google in Mountain View&quot;, &quot;Fisherman in the north pole&quot;, &quot;President of the United States&quot;, &quot;CEO of YC&quot;, etc. What would it be?<p>No one will judge you here. Be as honest as possible.
======
DigiMortal
Building intelligent robotics that humans can digitally transfer our
consciousness to, like a host. I see our bodies as just hosts to our minds.
I'd love to be a part of the next step in human evolution (Tech, biotech).

But ideally, ultimately, my goal is to manage a firm that ties into this
technology, moreso strategy and operations.

So yes, C-level of a Biotechnology company building advanced technology that
evolves humanity to the next step so that we can explore and expand our
species throughout the galaxy and beyond

~~~
happppy
My dream job.

------
happppy
My dream job would be:

-Modifying genes, biotech.

-Building intelligent and powerful systems.

-Building fb like system that is so powerful that it can manipulate your behavior using your data.

-Data Analytics (Working at Cambridge Analytica)

